# Blackberry problem - keeps going into SOS mode



## orka (4 May 2006)

I have a Blackberry (think it's a 7290) and for the last few days it has been going into SOS mode a few times a day and I have to enter my pin again for it to reconnect to GPRS - and sometimes it won't reconnect and stays in GSM mode.  Sometimes it doesn't go into SOS but goes to GSM and I have to switch it off and on again to get the GPRS to kick in.  Does this sound like a device problem or a coverage problem?  Are there any settings I could change to stop this happening?  Thanks


----------



## wirelessdude (4 May 2006)

what model blackberry do you have and with what network?


----------



## orka (4 May 2006)

It's a 7290 with O2 - I've had it since October last year


----------



## wirelessdude (4 May 2006)

what is the software verson on it..this can be found by going to options on the main menu and then about


----------



## orka (4 May 2006)

v4.0.0.185 (Platform 1.8.0.117)


----------



## MonsieurBond (4 May 2006)

orka said:
			
		

> It's a 7290 with O2 - I've had it since October last year



Why don't you ring O2 as a first port of call? There may be something they can do remotely - you can, for example, reset the security policy remotely, which can fix some problems.


----------



## Rujib (5 May 2006)

Hi,

I'm in county Clare and am also having Blackberry problems with O2.
Basically, I have been primarily getting only GSM signal for much of the time over the past few weeks in my house. When I drive to work every morning I get GPRS signal back at exactly the same spot on the road.
This I guess is because I am getting within range of another mast than the one servicing my home area.
I have called O2 to advise them of this but they INSIST there is no mast problem in my area so it must be a setting on my Blackberry.
Now how stupid is that, considering it works everywhere except around my home area.

Rujib


----------



## runner (5 May 2006)

Ive been using blackberry for a couple of years, with little problem of reception, butt more so outside dublin or abroad. I think the SOS is definately a signal strength problem. The reception of signal is determined by inbuilt ariel quality, and here I think blackberry is less effective at picking up a sufficient signal strength than some other phones. The service provider will be basing their comments on optimal arial efficiency - not necessarly blackberry!


----------

